# CMV



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Hi
I am looking at getting a donor from the US and for the first time feeling a bit more positive - I have always wanted to see who the donor is and unfortunately you cannot in the UK.  Can someone tell me if i need to be aware of the donor's CMV status?  Do they test for it in the UK?


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Yep you do need to know.  Most clinics in the UK won't let you use a CMV+ donor if you are CMV-.  Do you know whether you are - or +?

Pippi xx


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

I have no idea if i am + or -.  Is this a test my GP will do or will i have to pay?  is this a virus most of us have been exposed to?


----------



## Bluebottle (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,

Yes, as Pippi said if you were CMV- then you would only be able to use a CMV- donor. If you are CMV+ then you could use either a CMV+ or a CMV- donor. I have got this test done through my GP on the NHS with no problems.

I was going to direct you to look at a thread called "What is CMV?" ... it used to be a 'sticky' but it seems to have disappeared!! Not very helpful!? Mod??

Have a read of this instead!

http://www.ivf1.com/cmv-donor-iui/

BBxx


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Bluebottle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, as Pippi said if you were CMV- then you would only be able to use a CMV- donor. If you are CMV+ then you could use either a CMV+ or a CMV- donor. I have got this test done through my GP on the NHS with no problems.
> 
> ...


thanks. it is amazing what we test for to have a healthy baby by donor which we would never consider if we were having a baby the "normal" way


----------



## Bluebottle (Nov 12, 2007)

I know!

However I don't think CMV is really an issue during 'normal' (gawd ... what's that hey??!) conception because if one partner is CMV+ then the other one probably is too (close contact and all that  ). If both partners are CMV- then the woman just has to be careful not to have close contact with anyone who has coldsores for example .. and she shouldn't kiss her own child if she develops a coldsore after the birth. But they certainly don't warn people about this  

Good luck with it all  

BBxx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

So is CMV the virus that causes cold sores then?


----------

